# making jams/jellies...



## RandyMM (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm glad you asked that question. I was wondering that my self just yesterday. I had hoped you would have got some advice on that by now. I'm going to check back.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Well considering that you can make jelly with just honey, water, and pectin, then yes, you can use honey as a sugar substitute in jellies.
But there is much variety amongst jelly recipes, so I don't think there is a standard conversion you can use to substitute- you have to consider that sugar is dry and honey is liquid, and you may have to compensate for that fact. You may have to be willing to experiment if you are going to change an established recipe.
But there are many good jelly recipes on Goggle that already call for honey in them- try googling them.


----------



## jlopez (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a peach orchard in east tx. Jefferson. I am also a bee keeper with over 200 hives. Made peach honey jam last year very good people loved it.


----------

